# Hotshot drink for cramps



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

On a channel 5 health segment they were talking about this drink----
They say nothing in it is on banned list-lot of spicy stuff.
Runners and athletes swear by it, Researches looking to see if more uses.

Hotshot 6 pack $35 on line

Basis --Contrary to what we have thought--
Cramps start in nerves not muscle---

Anyone try it ?

Muscle Cramps Remedies | HOTSHOT FAQ

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlrs_27m (Mar 10, 2016)

In for the replies.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Also interested in any personal reviews...


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

So I saw last week that Hotshot was $25 for 6 on first order basis so decided to give it try, my take...

I am 51, 210 lbs. race cat 2 or sport, 6'3 tall.....so lets start there..

I cramp, tried pickle juice, and everything in between, some helps but not enough especially on the hot days with lots of climbing with no recovery spots, seen the Hotshot add tried for first time today..

Today was interval day, wanted to get in 20 plus miles with 3000 ft vert, some real steep stuff so was real curious since I cramp on this ride every couple weeks, sometimes during the ride and after..

Normal breakfast, 2 eggs 3 small potatoes 3 hours before ride.... half hour before ride my normal E Gel Electrolyte Gel pack with water, 20 minutes before 4 Sports Legs...Then about 15 minutes before ride drank the entire small bottle of Hotshot, first impression was that I was going to get heartburn, but was really surprised that about 10 minutes later couldn't even tell I drank this...so about an hour into ride I was actually somewhat surprised, legs felt good, like real good, no feeling whats so-ever of cramping, kept riding and completed the ride..

Now I usually drink a protein drink right after but the Hotshot bottle said to not have dairy 30 min before or after, made a quick decision to drink another bottle, ride was 2.5 hours long and I had another 40 minutes of sitting in truck to get home, decided to get my protein in as soon as I got home and more often than not my legs cramp when I get out of truck after sitting for that long...got home, got out of truck and legs still felt good, normal tired legs from the ride but no signs of cramping, obviously was really happy with the first try of this stuff

So I am a believer in finding what works for you, so take whatever I say just as my own experience but go try on your own, but I was so happy about how I felt today, before and after, the stuff is expensive so i will only use it on race days and hard training days but long 30-50 mile rides days I won't need it since they are just cruising days.

Am I convinced, well enough to keep taking it, the summer race days will really be my test, if it gets me through long races in the heat then I am all in...


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

I am a HotShot user... I swear by it. Yes, it's crazy expensive. 
I've been racing endurance MTB stuff and training fairly hard for it. I don't tend to cramp anymore than the average Joe. Having said that, usually by the 5th or 6th hour of racing, I will start to experience some degree of twinging and/or cramping. If my training is right and if I get my hydration and nutrition just right, I can usually keep cramps at-bay a bit longer. But, it's always nice to have a secret weapon in your pocket if you need it. Mustard packs, Pickle juice, HotShot, etc. 

I went to Leadville in 2016 hoping for the best. At the pre-Race expo, HotShot was handing out samples. I grabbed a bottle for the race. They were also handing out tasting cups... glad I tried it before race day. It isn't bad at all, just very strong and spicy. Kinda like doing a shot of Fireball. It has a hot, cinnamon taste like RedHots. Better to experience the shock factor before race day.

During the race my nutrition and hydration was spot-on. But still, by the 5th hour I was getting some twinges. Fortunately, HotShot was also available in the aid-stations. Every-time I felt twinges, I downed a HotShot. I think I downed 4 bottles between Columbine and the finish. Never did I develop a cramp. 

Anytime I do anything that smells of endurance, I carry HotShot and have now used it in multiple events. It has worked every-time. My wife has experienced the same results.


----------

